# March Hamm coach (booking taken now)



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

As Title 

Booking's being taken now for the March trip to Hamm (North East branch)

of *JC.Exotic Tours*
*TRAVEL BY LUXURY COACH*
*WC,REFRESHMENTS,COMFORTABLE SEATING*
*TICKET INTO SHOW INCLUDED*
*TWO NORTH-EAST-DEPARTURE POINTS*
*£99 PER SEAT*

Please *PM *myself (monitormad) Steve
or (Mispentyouth) also Steve 

to book your place as this is the only coach available from the NE 
approximately 10 x reserved already
Thanks Steve


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

2 x more seats booked :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Two more booked , 14 so far :2thumb:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

For all you scotish keepers its only a couple of hours to newcastle if you want to book on the coach


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Free bump, good work lads! :notworthy:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Squirrel said:


> Free bump, good work lads! :notworthy:


 
Thanks Boss :2thumb:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

This could be the ultimate chrismas present for any herp keeper , its worth just going for a look.


----------



## Brierley (Oct 4, 2009)

How many seats are available mate? 

Can you PM me prices, dates and how many seats are left as I'll miss this thread! : victory:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

all pms answered


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

We have another North East herp meeting on Sunday and we will be expecting a lot of interest in the trip to Hamm 

only £25 to reserve your seat so be Quick :2thumb:


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Hamm 12th March 2011*

4 seats please pick up from M25 South East London please!

Can u pm me to make arrangements for deposit.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Two more booked , 14 so far :2thumb:


Another 3 x booked 17 gone :2thumb:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Would Torbay be to far out the way to detour Steve? :whistling2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

tonkaz0 said:


> Would Torbay be to far out the way to detour Steve? :whistling2:


:lol2: 100% for effort big fella :no1:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

book now and start saving:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

A fair bit of interest this last week with another 2 x possibles , this is the Northern most point of any organised coach trip to Hamm im aware of nearly 50% of place's on coach gone so be Quick :2thumb:

£25 deposit
£99 pp :2thumb:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

BUMP :2thumb:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

Squirrel said:


> BUMP :2thumb:


we must not be bumping this enough the boss has been on whip2
to save us from more lashings book your seat:2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Another five booked :2thumb:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

u need a north west pick up


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

shep1979 said:


> u need a north west pick up


We need numbers to reflect the need for this, once we start travelling to other pickups we get charged more, we tend to absorb these costs but can only do it for so long, it would end up working out cheaper to rent a minibus and transporting yourselves to the nearest pickup point for you, it would just need to involve filling the minibus to keep your costs down


----------



## Mark Lynes (Dec 7, 2010)

*March Hamm trip*

Where are the departure points please?

Mark


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Mark Lynes said:


> Where are the departure points please?
> 
> Mark


 
Hi Mark *PM'd* you with the details thanks :2thumb:

http://www.metrocentre.uk.com/sitefiles/Parking MapMet.pdf

The pick up is at the coach park next to the rail link :2thumb:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

monitor mad said:


> Hi Mark *PM'd* you with the details thanks :2thumb:
> 
> http://www.metrocentre.uk.com/sitefiles/Parking MapMet.pdf
> 
> The pick up is at the coach park next to the rail link :2thumb:


Monitormad, switch your :censor: phone on, i'm trying to get a hold of you :whistling2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

can i ask why a double seat is £155 and can be use for only 1 person, i know for the extra room ect but it dont make sence to me realy when u could have 2 people in it lol


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

shep1979 said:


> can i ask why a double seat is £155 and can be use for only 1 person, i know for the extra room ect but it dont make sence to me realy when u could have 2 people in it lol


Admission costs etc are all included in 'Seat Prices' we created a price for 2 seats per one person for a bit of additional relaxation space, if we can help people enjoy their trip more we will.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

Squirrel said:


> Admission costs etc are all included in 'Seat Prices' we created a price for 2 seats per one person for a bit of additional relaxation space, if we can help people enjoy their trip more we will.


fair play with that, you sould do a couples seat deal lol


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Just to clarify the number of people so far booked as quite a few people booked up over the wk-end *32 seats booked* 

Thanks to those booked so far :2thumb:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

monitor mad said:


> Just to clarify the number of people so far booked as quite a few people booked up over the wk-end *32 seats booked*
> 
> Thanks to those booked so far :2thumb:



so only 17 left on yours, looks like we are going to need a third Mr Monitormad :2thumb:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Just to clarify the number of people so far booked as quite a few people booked up over the wk-end *32 seats booked*
> 
> Thanks to those booked so far :2thumb:


 
Im sure you lot are doing this just to wind us down south up :bash: 
if we came up to Bristol would you meet us there? :2thumb: Im sure most of us would pay a little bit more!: victory: I`ll even buy you a map of inside the venue Steve:whistling2:.


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

tonkaz0 said:


> Im sure you lot are doing this just to wind us down south up :bash:
> if we came up to Bristol would you meet us there? :2thumb: Im sure most of us would pay a little bit more!: victory: I`ll even buy you a map of inside the venue Steve:whistling2:.


LOL the maps are free


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Squirrel said:


> LOL the maps are free


He`d still get lost :lol2:

Your still evading my question Dude if theres enough of us and we pay a little bit extra will you please come and pick us up at Bristol ? we`ll buy the sweeties and red bull :2thumb:


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

tonkaz0 said:


> He`d still get lost :lol2:
> 
> Your still evading my question Dude if theres enough of us and we pay a little bit extra will you please come and pick us up at Bristol ? we`ll buy the sweeties and red bull :2thumb:


 
there is a growing number of us down here now, who really want to go, im sure there is enough of us to fill more than one coach, there will be sweeties and red bull for everyone : victory:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

tonkaz0 said:


> He`d still get lost :lol2:
> 
> Your still evading my question Dude if theres enough of us and we pay a little bit extra will you please come and pick us up at Bristol ? we`ll buy the sweeties and red bull :2thumb:





53bird said:


> there is a growing number of us down here now, who really want to go, im sure there is enough of us to fill more than one coach, there will be sweeties and red bull for everyone : victory:


As I mentioned before it's all about bums on seats guys, Tonkas, gimme a PM and we shall discuss :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Just to clarify the number of people so far booked as quite a few people booked up over the wk-end *32 seats booked*
> 
> Thanks to those booked so far :2thumb:


Looks as if there are more seats going shortly :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

1 week left to christmas a seat on the coach might just be the present youve been looking for


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

not many seats left :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Not too many seats left now folks looks like it's going to be a brilliant trip :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Anyone wanting to join the coach at *Folkestone *can do so as this is our last pick-up point 

all the very best for the new year :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Another two seats reserved , not many left to go now :2thumb:


----------



## mikey4 (Nov 15, 2010)

Any seats left?


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

mikey4 said:


> Any seats left?


Yep a few but selling fast :2thumb:


----------



## mikey4 (Nov 15, 2010)

monitor mad said:


> Yep a few but selling fast :2thumb:


How do I book them, pay for them and where do you pick up from please


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

mikey4 said:


> How do I book them, pay for them and where do
> 
> Venue: *Hamm Terraristika Expo*
> Date: *11th March 2011 ( Show date is the 12th, we depart the UK on the 11th )*
> ...


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> mikey4 said:
> 
> 
> > How do I book them, pay for them and where do
> ...


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> monitor mad said:
> 
> 
> > mikey4 said:
> ...


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> monitor mad said:
> 
> 
> > monitor mad said:
> ...


----------



## a-jones1324 (Jun 6, 2009)

so is this just book a seat, bring a passport and thats it or is there anything else id have to sort out?

sorry if that sounds stupid its the 1st time ive considered going


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

a-jones1324 said:


> so is this just book a seat, bring a passport and thats it or is there anything else id have to sort out?
> 
> sorry if that sounds stupid its the 1st time ive considered going


Get yourself an EHIC card, travel insurance for a weekend is a good idea, and loadsa spends, you may need a poly box, which you can order or bring along, the ones we supply come with heat packs etc. other than that, a pillow and blanket are a good idea too


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Very few seats left available to book. :gasp:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Well both coaches are full now, reserve names are being taken in case of drop outs, so feel free to get in touch, in saying that, if we get another 40 people we can always put another coach on :whistling2:

see all who booked on the coach thanks :2thumb:

Steve and Steve (Monitor Mad and Mispentyouth) North East Branch : victory:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

Could everyone whos paid there deposit please pay the balance in full by midnight on monday 31st . Non payment will result in you losing your seat and deposit . Looking forward to seeing you all on the coach roll on 12th of march.


----------

